# Rider cancels at end of trip



## RovinMoses (Jul 8, 2015)

After I hit 'complete trip' button and awarded rider 5 stars, my phone processed for awhile then, 'ding' -- rider cancelled. However, the fare and trip route shows up on my trip summary. This person lives in San Fran and says his kids take Uber to school every day. What is the benefit to the rider for cancelling? Perhaps he didn't want to rate me after I turned the wrong way on a one way at the beginning of the trip


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

If it shows up it in your summary with a fare it doesn't sound like it was canceled. What might have happened is immediately after that fare, you got another ping that was then cancelled before you even accepted it, and it just seemed like it was from the ride you just completed. That has happened to me.


----------



## RovinMoses (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, I wondered if that might have happened.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

RovinMoses said:


> Thanks, I wondered if that might have happened.


Customer cancels get charged to the point of the cancellation, they can not rate you


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably was another request that came while you were waiting for the fare to complete. That can happen.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmmm...
What happens if the driver cancels instead of ending trip?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Hmmm...
> What happens if the driver cancels instead of ending trip?


Perhaps I am being forgetful, but I don't think that anyone has posted that they have successfully cancelled a trip as a driver once the trip has started.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea..I dont know if its possible. I'll have a look tomorrow


----------



## RovinMoses (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks! I forgot to mention that on the trip summary it shows a fare of $17.30 -- then 'canceled' Looks like I get paid after the rider canceled at the end of the trip. Perhaps he is just didn't want to wait to give a rating.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

RovinMoses said:


> thanks! I forgot to mention that on the trip summary it shows a fare of $17.30 -- then 'canceled' Looks like I get paid after the rider canceled at the end of the trip. Perhaps he is just didn't want to wait to give a rating.


Maybe, but passengers, unlike drivers, don't have to leave a rating if they choose not to. I don't know why he canceled unless he thought that's how it was done. Glad you got paid though!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought they had to rate the last ride, before the next one. Nevertheless, I had a girl cancel after she got out but I hadn't dropped her friends off. The diligent people at Uber made sure I got paid for the whole trip!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Perhaps I am being forgetful, but I don't think that anyone has posted that they have successfully cancelled a trip as a driver once the trip has started.


Think of the verbiage here...
Once you "start" it, you can only "end" it


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> I thought they had to rate the last ride, before the next one. Nevertheless, I had a girl cancel after she got out but I hadn't dropped her friends off. The diligent people at Uber made sure I got paid for the whole trip!











From:
http://uber-static.s3.amazonaws.com/la_dops/The Rating System.pdf


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had riders do that. You get the $5 cancellation fee. Maybe they were trying to scam out of the trip, maybe they were trying to give you a $5 tip, maybe they're just clumsy. As long as they do it at the end of the trip you're fine and a few bucks richer.


----------

